# North Cottage Country Exigencies with Fish



## Lifter (Oct 13, 2004)

Catching an unexpected boatload of trout or walleye, and lacking the means to do them justice, here's a novel method...

Fillet your catch, removing the bones, skins, and, of course, fins...

Dip the fillets in egg batter, mixed with milk and stirred vigorously...leave to "soak" a few minutes...

Grab a full size foil bag of "Salt and Vinager" potato chips...pin hole the bag and expel the air...crush to meal-like consistency with a rolling pin, then batter the fillets thoroughly in this mix...

fry as per normal in (well, with no apologies, I use Lard!) until properly browned, and note how well any white fleshedfish turns out with this expedient to cornflakes, cornmeal, breadcrumbs or flour turns out!  

High end "chips" work out better than the "cheapies", in my own opinion, but I'm "picky" about these things, and maybe you guys are not....for what that'sworth...


----------



## Audeo (Oct 13, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Catching an unexpected boatload of trout or walleye, and lacking the means to do them justice, here's a novel method...



Well, I'm jealous here!!!  I can't remember the last time I went fishing!!!  Dadgummit, but city life has some severe drawbacks!

Lifter, I've never thought about potato chip crumbs.  That's a really interesting idea!


----------



## Lifter (Oct 14, 2004)

HMMMM!

Try it, you WILL like it!


----------



## bege (Nov 18, 2004)

Lifter,  :?: you just gave me my ' word for the day'.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 14, 2005)

That'd be right!

Any chance to plunge the (Trout) fishing knife into all of us suffering Summer   

We have to wait another few months for them.

My auto-fishers are all broken as well! (Kids) We are only coupla hundred yards from our river and the kids are too busy working on cars & such. No time for fishing.   

Curse the Cottage Country.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 14, 2005)

I miss fishing too. I usually get about 2 dozen bluegills and maybe a couple catfish, not worth scaling for a sammy.  :x Fishing is terrible here!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 14, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Fishing is terrible here!



When are they on the bite?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Grab a full size foil bag of "Salt and Vinager" potato chips...pin hole the bag and expel the air...crush to meal-like consistency with a rolling pin, then batter the fillets thoroughly in this mix...



Just wanted you to know, Lifter, that I followed this recommendation a few weeks back and all here were highly pleased with the outcome.  Glad to have another tasty reason to serve fish to the carnivores I live with!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 16, 2005)

Lifter;  You know I love fish, and fishing.  how could I grow up here and not.  HOwever, I have to take exception.  I would use your recipe on any fish, and especially on perch, bass, or the sunfish family.  But it is truly, and I mean truly sacriligeous to use anything but a light dusting of AP flour, and some salt on wild speckled, rainbow, or brown trout (no larger than 12 inches), you know, the fish with that orange meat that fries up so well in a couple inches of oil in a cast-iron pan, with a sprinkling of salt, and served only with fries, if with anything.

Oh for those past days of culinary rapture, sitting with my Dad, eating a mess of trout freshly caught that day from one of the Lake Superior streams.

They serve wild trout in Heaven.  Did you know that.  Otherwise, how could it be Heaven?  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 16, 2005)

Year 'round, Brooksy but the variety of fish is lacking. If I want to do any serious fishing I'll head up to a little place called Tubb's Lake in Michigan. The fishing is MUCH better there!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 16, 2005)

DC - up into Goodweed Country eh?

No doubt about you guys, Lifter plunges the fishing knife in, and you guys give it a few darn good twists.......  

During Winter we used to head up into the high country near here to get Trout, but in the last few years I've been unable to negotiate the hard country. To ensure a catch we had to drive 2 hours & walk, clamber, swim, fall and just about kill one's self for a further 4 - 6 hours to get to decent spots. Spending a few days up there was good, but bringing out any 'proof' was also quite difficult. About the only consumable we'd take in was RUM, and some jerky.

Bass (and some Perch) are in our river, but the European carp are gradually pushing them out. For every Bass caught, you've probably caught 5 or 6 Carp (yuk). Although Carp make the passionfruit vines grow well.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 17, 2005)

Brooksy, sounds like a fishing trip into Michigan except that you left out the leeches. Lot's of 'em, and they get pretty big.  :x Other than that, I can't complain about fishing in Michigan!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 17, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Brooksy, sounds like a fishing trip into Michigan except that you left out the leeches. Lot's of 'em, and they get pretty big.  :x Other than that, I can't complain about fishing in Michigan!



Didn't want to complain too loudly.  Generally I was the only smoker, but it was a bit tough listening to the nonsmokers whinging 'cos I wouldn't bumburn their suckers. Just call me an old softie.

Anyway if we were unlike it might snow whilst we are up there.   Not used to that white stuff. Tends to be a bit cold.

There's no shortage of white stuff up there where you guys are. Bbrrrrrr. No shortage of fishing holes or lakes in Lifter country either, just have to wait for them to defrost.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 17, 2005)

Nah, Brooksy, if the ice gets too thick we just cut a hole in it! Trout like cold water!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 17, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Nah, Brooksy, if the ice gets too thick we just cut a hole in it! Trout like cold water!



Guess you don't have many brass monkeys up your way.  

Those that are there would have to be naturally neutered.   

On our local mountains 9 times out of 10 if it snows over night the days are warm enough to melt it. We are the only continent without permanent snow. They even have to use man made snow on our snowfields during the skiing season.   

Question: Why go fishing in the freezing cold weather?
Answer: To catch better fish than you Ozzy dust kickers....   

Apart from King George Whiting, Trout is the most beautiful tasting fish I've ever had.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 17, 2005)

Brooksy, try a quick dash ofsalt on those leeches, and watch them writhe off your skin in double-quick time!

You gotta get up here some time, and we'll take a run at the 1.5-2.5 lb "pickerel" (ie walleyes!) and have a fry up...you'll swear off trout, and no doubt "re-install your Ozzie Brain" "up-side down" and become a Canuck!

Have my three weeks planned for the cottage in June this year (incredibly, my wife is even agreeing!), you can read up on the place at www.hawk-lake.com (naturally, we are staying at the cottage, not the incredibly expensive Lodge, the cost will be the gasoline, a couple nights of hotel fees and meals, along with the slightly higher cost of "good eating" and hosting a few "crowds", along with the inevitable "beer bill"...

You are one guy that I would "love to 'host' there, tho!" You'd fit right in!

Lifter


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL! Brooksy, I wish I could fish with you! When I save up for the big trip over the big pond, I'll let you know when I'm coming!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanxs Guys, you're both tearaways.

I'd love to come over & go fishing in the lakes, eat Canadian tucker, tell a few lies, plait the toes and of course turn beer into water. Also love to hit your area DC & GW it'd be great fun. I'll have to work on my lotto numbers more. Haven't won anything for years.

Always found that the hot tip of a ciggy worked better than salt & it ain't my fault if the other guys didn't know about the salt. That's all we used in the services as smoking on patrol wasn't allowed. 

And before you guys get on my back, yes I am giving up smoking shortly when MDW gets over her cravings for the smell. She is in week 3 and doing it well except she sidles up beside me when I'm having a puff. Hasn't faltered though, am very proud of her.

Right, I have to go and take the plane for a test fly. Weather is overcast so no thermals.

Thanx very much fellas, see you later.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 18, 2005)

Clear skies, Brooksy, you're killing me here.  8)


----------

